# Fareham or thereabouts



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

OK chap(ette)s

Anybody know any decent Oasis' in the Fareham area?

It looks like I'll be spending a bit of time down there so would like to see what's around.

Not sure exactly where I'll be but will be mobile ie Have a car

Additionally if anyone "just happens" to have a bijou cottage/flat/room to let in the area?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Drewster said:


> OK chap(ette)s
> 
> Anybody know any decent Oasis' in the Fareham area?
> 
> ...


Sadly Fareham is a coffee desert (so far as I'm aware).


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

> Additionally if anyone "just happens" to have a bijou cottage/flat/room to let in the area?


Someone who is providing locum work in my team on week a month (we cover Fareham and Gosport) has gone down the Airbnb route - and is renting a week at a time in Southsea.


----------

